# Betta trap or hiding spot? D:



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello! So this is my first post, because of something rather odd I found my Betta Beau doing today... He burrowed into the rocks in his bowl, between them and the plant. Here's a picture.
So first I panicked and got him out. Then not 5 mins later, he did it again. Well I figured I'd wait to see if he could get out, and if not, that he could learn a lesson not to do that at least... Well he got out, and seems to be swimming in there then back out... I'm worried that he will get stuck eventually though, or what if he chooses to sleep there? Could he suffocate? They're glass pebbles and both them and the plant are brand new, I bought them today because cleaning his old substrate was a pain. He lives in a small 2L cube that I do half changes once midweek and then a full 100% change every weekend, when I also scrub the substrate and now it will be the pebbles and plant and rocks. He's young, not even a year old, and I've only had him since January, so any help would be appreciated please  thanks!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Larger pebbles could represent a problem with bettas, they will try to bury themselves in them as you now know. 
I've been in your place. I tought gravel was a pain to clean so I went for river rocks but my fish got stuck under pebbles and almost died. I quickly changed back to gravel and used the rocks and some aq sealant to make caves.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol well the glass pebbles are pretty light, like he was able to move them... And the bowl isn't big enough for caves, though I'd love to get one (I intend to get him something bigger once I can afford it/move into my own place in may) and he seems to just like laying in there and then he comes back out... Do you think he could get trapped though? We're your river rocks like the black ones in my bowl?


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

He's also now sleeping pointed face down in the plant.. He used to always sleep flat on the top or bottom... Is this normal? Lol


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

A little more help might be nice btw... I know a lot about diseases and little about behaviour it seems :$


----------

